
Electric vehicles can reduce Colorado’s emissions more than anything else - spenrose
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2019/8/12/20801602/colorado-electric-vehicles-2019-renewable-energy
======
spenrose
“electrifying vehicles would reduce carbon more than completely decarbonizing
the state electricity sector, pushing state emissions down 42 percent from
2018 levels by 2040 — not enough to hit the targets on its own, but a huge
chunk. Second, electrifying vehicles saves consumers money by reducing the
cost of transportation almost $600 a year on average.”

